# tv's



## moebaj (Sep 30, 2015)

I am thinking of bringing a small flatscreen tv with freeview from the UK, is it going to work out in Portugal?

Do they run off aerials like in the UK?

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There is no freeview equivalent in Portugal, if it has HDMI sockets then you can link it to a PC to watch IPTV or add a device like Chromecast or Firestick but unless it is a fairly recent device it won't be multi standard / multi country so won't receive any terrestrial broadcasts.

Probably better just to leave it behind


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If you can connect a laptop or an ipad to it and if you have a decent internet connection you can use it to watch free & legal on demand movies via kodi.com & all the TV stations such as BBCs, ITVs, Gold, Drama & all the Sky channels (again all free & legal) via mobdro.com. 

Kodi for laptops & mobdro for ipads.

So if you're got room for it, I'd say bring it.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

You will need to check whether your TV's tuners are capable of decoding the Portuguese Televisão Digital Terrestre (TDT). See TDT - Televisão Digital Terrestre



> As emissões em Portugal têm por base a tecnologia DVB-T e com a norma MPEG-4/ H.264.


If necessary (and assuming suitable hdmi or other inputs on the TV) decoder boxes are available for terrestrial or satellite Portuguese digital broadcasts, though generally the satellite involves a subscription (but not always - see TDT - Televisão Digital Terrestre)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming a decent internet connection you don't need any decoders etc at all for kodi and/or mobdro and you'll get everything you want to watch with those two........ except perhaps for Portuguese soapies etc. 

Although I have to say I'm surprised they're legal but both websites say they are..... and for what it's worth, I've been using both for several months without a single problem or buffering issue etc...... and picture quality is miles better than filmon or camposat.


----------

